
Novel optics for ultrafast cameras create new possibilities for imaging - zeristor
http://news.mit.edu/2018/novel-optics-ultrafast-cameras-create-new-possibilities-imaging-0813
======
zeristor
The YouTube video was more impressive, the main point being they can shrink a
30cm lens to 3cm, going on to say this could one day be used in phones to
remove the lens bump:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWxYiMQ5tdI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWxYiMQ5tdI)

